# Feb 8th bmq anyone?



## Corey Hadden (25 Jan 2014)

Just want to see if anyone else is going to bmq on the 8th. And my swear is in new Westminster. Maybe I got a flight buddy haha


----------



## jmail003 (26 Jan 2014)

You fly out on the 8th?! Same ! Course starts the 10th tho haha!


----------



## Corey Hadden (26 Jan 2014)

I'm a combact engineer. Maybe see you on the flight there. You flying out of Vancouver?


----------



## jmail003 (27 Jan 2014)

Nope haha I'm a girl btw, and I'm flying out if New Brunswick!


----------



## jmail003 (27 Jan 2014)

Nope haha I'm a girl btw, and I'm flying out if New Brunswick!


----------



## Evancai (28 Jan 2014)

I got selected for Combat Engineer also! I'm flying from Newfoundland.


----------



## Corey Hadden (29 Jan 2014)

That's awesome. I'll see you guys there. Congrats to you guys too


----------

